# CRAZY ASS FEEDING PICS



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i love my wild red






















View attachment 115243

View attachment 115244

View attachment 115245

View attachment 115246

View attachment 115247

View attachment 115248

View attachment 115249

View attachment 115250

View attachment 115251

View attachment 115252

View attachment 115253

View attachment 115254

View attachment 115255

View attachment 115256

View attachment 115257

View attachment 115258

View attachment 115260

View attachment 115261

View attachment 115262

View attachment 115263

View attachment 115265

View attachment 115266


wish i had my vid cam


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

COOL


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That was a lot of food... nice... hope it didn't mess your tank water...







!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

wow some great pics there mate , i wouldnt fancy cleaning that lot up though after that feeding frenzy , it sure made a mess !!!


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

wow ur water must be messed up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

my fx5 took care of it in 10 min lol look at that intake


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice and messy.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet pics looks like those reds go alot more color from when i seen them!!!


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

That's Crazy, too bad you didn't get any video


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, they sure made a mess out of that fish. Looks like they enjoyed themselves though!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, they sure made a mess out of that fish. Looks like they enjoyed themselves though!


it seemed that way sometimes they didnt even eat it after they were fat they just riped it apart to amke shur it was dead lol

a-ronn Posted Today, 12:54 AM
Sweet pics looks like those reds go alot more color from when i seen them!!!

i got 8 more and yes they didt gget nire coclor cus they wernt sdtressed from te caribes







,thanks for noticing

Ducklake Posted Today, 04:53 AM
That's Crazy, too bad you didn't get any video

i no my vid cam didnt work


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

id do a water change right now. u shoulve video taped it too.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn thts gotta make alot of mess, seems like you have some aggressive P's


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

VERY ATTRACTIVE SIGHT!!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking reds! How big is that tank?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

can you say, ammonia spike?

lol

awesome.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice ps


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what kind of fish was that you feed your reds?


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

Crazy Pics. Very cool.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice Shoal. Time to get a cam corder.

Hater


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha nice..


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome pics! I'd also like to know the size of that tank, and dimensions


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> what kind of fish was that you feed your reds?


read the topic buddy


----------



## goochild (Aug 10, 2006)

your p's look gorgeous but i'm glad I don't have to clean that tank!


----------

